# "Low Violence" bei Steam-Spielen umgehen?



## Roli (10. August 2016)

Hi,

hatte heute die fixe Idee, mit die alten F.E.A.R-Spiele mal wieder zu gönnen. Es gibt sogar ein Bundle für 5 Euro:

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fear-bundle.

Wie dort aber dick geschrieben steht, aktivieren die sich in Deutschland als "low violence" Versionen bei Steam. Womit diese Horrorgames ja zumindest bei mir VÖLLIG ihren Reiz verlieren.
Hat jemand diese Low-Violence-Sperre schon mal umgangen? Gibt es da sowas wie damals die Bloodpatches, vor dem Steamzeitalter?
edit: Ich möchte die Games ausschließlich auf englisch spielen, NICHT auf Deutsch.

Gruß


----------



## Roli (13. August 2016)

Bin ich der erste mit diesem Problem?


----------



## claster17 (13. August 2016)

Ich hab das Thema vorsorglich mal abonniert, weil mich das auch interessiert.
Es ist ziemlich lästig, wenn man sich nach irgendwelchen Uncut Patches erkundigen muss.


----------



## turbosnake (13. August 2016)

Low Violence DLC deaktivieren, geht nur bei einigen Spielen.


----------



## Rumtata (16. August 2016)

Hmm, ich hab F.E.A.R mal vor Jahren gekauft als es das meines Wissens nach noch nicht gab (Low Violence), hab sogar noch nicht mal was davon gehört.
Bin ich trotzdem davon betroffen bzw wäre das Spiel, was ich damals gekauft und Uncut gespielt habe, heute dann bei mir auch CUT?
Nicht das ichs jemals wieder Spielen wollte, aber ein bissl unschön find ichs dann trotzdem^^


----------



## Proteobacteria (21. August 2016)

Nur mit sogenannten Keystores könnte man sowas umgehen, wenn man dort einen Uncut Schlüssel erwirbt. 

Zu meinem Teil nutze ich eine nicht legale  Methode spiele direkt im Steam Store uncut und zu 60-70% reduziert zu erwerben. 

Grüße


----------

